# Max tire/rim size on a b12???



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know what's the biggest tire size for a 89 b12? Does 205/60/14 tire fit with no rubbing? AND will this tire fit on a 14x6 rim?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im not sure about the biggest tire however i think one of our rear suspension components limits us to 16". 
There was a really technical thread about this on the B15sentra forums awhile back. You could try doing a search there.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Get 195/55/15 tires on a 15" rim. It's the best comprimise between performance, looks, and weight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Get 195/55/15 tires on a 15" rim. It's the best comprimise between performance, looks, and weight. *


i had 15s with 195/50/15 and they rubbed like a son of a b!atch when I turned. other than that they were fine. and I put a dent in one on the
freeway.  I now hav 14s with I think its 185/65/14.now its all good.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

was your car lowered??


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *was your car lowered?? *


ya but it was rubbing on the in side of the fire wall not on top or any thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

red88 said:


> *
> i had 15s with 195/50/15 and they rubbed like a son of a b!atch when I turned. other than that they were fine. and I put a dent in one on the
> freeway.  I now hav 14s with I think its 185/65/14.now its all good. *


195/50/15 rub too!?? rub on WHERE? the struts if not on the top wall?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *
> 
> 195/50/15 rub too!?? rub on WHERE? the struts if not on the top wall? *


they rubbed on the inside of the fire wall kind of where the fire wall has the curve down and it goes flat.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hi there !!

I got 205/50zr15 pirelli and they do not grind in front but when i hit a bump... the back hits a little on the edge of the wing.. about a quarter inch inside... nothing bad but im gonna grind that part off... then im gonna put 195/50-15... most of this change is to get the proper wheel ratio...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*90' Sentra Rims*

Right now I have Konig 16's with Dunlop racing tires. My friend has 19's on his 89', so I now they will fit. you just have to set the springs in place when you get the rims. I lowered my car a little and had spring brackets to hold it in place so they dont hit the wheel well on turns.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

if you get the right offset of the rim you can go pretty big i dont see much point and going bigger than 17 though unless your going for show totaly. 










its all about the wieght of the wheel... you can get 16's thatll be lighter than stock 13's..

mine are pretty heavy but i dont loose to much cosidering the car isnt blazing fast to begin with. 

I started with 205/50/R16 and they rubed a little in the rear but not much. then i went to 205/40/r16 and they dont rub now .. they did b4 when my struts wernt new but i put kybs on and now its stiff and doesnt rub inthe front or rear. 

plus at 62$ a tire its not that bad anymore. I also have a 2" drop

i would say 16's look good and perform good there a good medium between 15's which i do beleive would be the best for the car and 17's which would just look so bad ass...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

the 15s are generally what people here on the boards recommend. They look good and perform great (if you get light ones). A good overall combination.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

i'm running on 185/65/r14 on the stock nissan 14 rims. I've looked at many 15's and 16's, but i'm going to need to weight loss for speed next spring so i'm looking for a very good set of 15's. What's the brands everyone in here's been running good with for 15's?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Kosei K-1's are really light and so are Volk Racing Wheels. Ive never had experience with these though. Im still running 13 inch steelies!  

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

has anyone here dealt much with offset rims? or does anyone have a bit of good information to work with towards the b12 chassis and offset rims?
i'm looking at both the pro's and con's of inner offset and outer offset.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

get rims that have an offset that is as close to OE as possible. Otherwise youll have hardcore torque steer and possibly bad handling.

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

The steering isn't that great even with OEM............can't get any worst..................I want a 205 on 14x6 but worry it's too wide and may touch the strut.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

I just put my rims on mine for the first time. tires are 195/55/15 and there's no rubbing at all. just so u guys know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

is your car lowered? when I had 195/50/15 on mine they rubbed when I turned and hit a bump. maybe it was just mine tho. muh car was lowered..


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

i got the springs in the trunk, i want to lower it, but i'm afraid it'll rub too


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Exile said:


> *i got the springs in the trunk, i want to lower it, but i'm afraid it'll rub too *


what kind of springs you got? I got eibach pro kit and tooh off a coil in front. whant to go lower maybe sport kit. I dono


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

*I'm Back but still haven't gotten tires yet*

 OK after all this time I'm still too CHEAP to actually order new tires for my 14"..............My stock 13" tire and wheels with chrome HUPCAP is still doing OK.....the front Firestone tires is tiring down to it limit and rotating them to the back will mean I will for sure fishtail in the winter time and destroy my 89b12........Anyway. I'm getting 14 tires soon for sure but still one big question for you guys.........what is the MAX size I should get...I have a BRAND NEW 14X6 & offset(ET38) I think it means offset=38.......so what you think...............So are I want Dunlop 195/50/14 but cost $72 each so I'm 90% sure I'm getting 195/60/14............................185 would just look thin and stock for even this small car


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm almost postive 195 will fit as long as you have the proper offset.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Although they currently aren't on the car, I have a set of Primax 618's with 205/40R16's. They DO NOT RUB in the front at full lock. The rear DOES NOT RUB unless I have people in the rear seat which leads me to believe that my rear springs are weak. I think the car looks great with them even if they aren't the greatest brand in the world. I get a lot of compliments because they bring the edge of the wheel out almost flush with the edge of the fenders.

The only reason they aren't on the car is that I was trying to sell them to fund another project, but I think I will put them back on until closer to winter.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

seriously guys withthe right offset you can fit 205/40/r17 on the car with hardly any rub at al...... with the 205/40/r16 and a 2 inch drop i dont rub at all unless there are people in the back or a really haevy load and even then I rolled the fenderwells so it doesnt hurt my tires


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

*Re: I'm Back but still haven't gotten tires yet*



nyit240 said:


> *:My stock 13" tire and wheels with chrome HUPCAP is still doing OK.....*


Hey man theres nothing wrong with the 13" steelies and bling bling hubcaps....  

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I know steelies are OK but my car looks so new that those rust thing won't do.......the 5 spoke chrome hup looks nice but is fake(pretty rice I think)


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Also tirerack recommand 185/60/14 but I want 195/60/14 which could cause rubbing........O my car IS NOT LOWER


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

quick question: does anyone know what the stock offset for the B12 is? Im looking at getting some '96 integra rims and im just curious how theyll fit...

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

integras original mag wont fit because of the hub hole !! ... sorry the integra got too small hole to fit on those hugeeeeee hub !!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

damn, theres no cheap way to get rims...

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

look around........ebay.......there are alots of cheap deals on 14" and 15" wheels with tires.............if not look around the street


----------

